# Buying a Used Altima



## Ultimina (Oct 28, 2016)

A friend of mine is about to buy his first Altima (probably due to how much I talk up my '05). He's decided to go the Craigslist route and last night we were reading through used used car inspection pointers but everything we read was pretty general. My question is whether there are any Altima-specific features my friend should ask our mechanic to look for when he brings a potential purchase in for inspection? To clarify, are there any Altima-specific issues that my friend's mechanic should look for?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Depends on the gen. '02-'06 recommend against, due to fundamental engine issues caused by exhaust-cat/cylinder sandpapering. '07-'12 have exhaust weld and rust issues and also CVT issues and various metal deteriorations (such as on bottom of dipstick pipe near block end and thermostat housings and front bottom frame and suspensions); '09 had ESLC issue; some of the '07+ had oil cooler gasket leak issues - oil loss/engine issues - and master cylinder brake issue (voluntary recall I think?) and steering wheel rubber wearing away; '13+ CVT and exhaust system should be well assessed.

And, on all, oil consumption extent.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the engine probs with the 02-03 Altimas were fixed by the time you get to the 04 to 06s. If you are getting an automatic, those would have a geared transmission as opposed to a cvt which would be a plus in terms of life expectancy and repair costs should transmission work ever need doing. Notice what I am doing....recommend what you got, an 05 or 06.


----------



## Ultimina (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! Yeah, I really can't hype the '05 enough. I copied these notes to send to my friend though so hopefully it will help him/his mechanic identify any issues before he makes the purchase. I keep telling him to go with an '05! LOL


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just remember to take Car Guy's advice about checking for rust. I think the floorboards can be a problem with some of them. Paying for a pre purchase inspection can save a lot of potential heartache later on.


----------



## Ultimina (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm all about the pre-purchase inspection. $100 upfront can save you hundreds. What's to lose?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

I like the tailpipe finger swipe test. And, the crawl-underneath suspension-and-frame rust-check test.


----------

